# Senior Lawyer Phoolka Withdraws From Anti-Sikh Riots Cases



## spnadmin (Jul 26, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.6 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-8d435bd7-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=386" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier19.jpg"></a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password?</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Must Login To Share Your Views</a>.</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br /><i><strong>Editorial:</strong> Dirty sikh politics took another deep plunge, when honorable Lawyer, S. H S Phoolka decided to withdraw from all the riot cases he has been tirelessly fighting for, for last 25 years.</i><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/1984-anti-sikh-pogrom/31521-senior-lawyer-phoolka-withdraws-anti-sikh.html">Senior Lawyer Phoolka Withdraws from Anti-Sikh Riots Cases</a><br /><br />Just when the conviction of a political leader for the 1984 massacre seems more realistic than ever before, the advocate who spearheaded the struggle all these years, H S Phoolka, has decided to withdraw from all the riot cases. This is in response to an allegation made by the president of DSGMC, Paramjit Singh Sarna, that Phoolka had "wasted" the community's money in the course of his campaign for justice.<br /><br />Phoolka's withdrawal decision comes two days after former Congress MP Sajjan Kumar suffered a major setback as the Delhi high court upheld a murder charge framed against him in a case in which victim Jagdish Kaur has already identified him during the trial as the leader of the mob that had killed her husband.<br />Reference:: Sikh Philosophy Network http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31521<br /><br />Speaking to TOI, Phoolka said that he was forced to think of giving up the 1984 cause as he had been "abused and humiliated" by Sarna on July 17 at a meeting in which several prominent Sikhs, including senior advocate K T S Tulsi, were present. "I was hurt that when Sarna had attacked my integrity and record of service, not a single Sikh, not even my bar colleague Tulsi, came to my defence," Phoolka added.<br /><br />The burden of Sarna's attack at the meeting was that when Phoolka appeared before the Justice G T Nanavati Commission on behalf of victims from 2000 to 2004, DSGMC had spent Rs 1.09 crore on the administrative expenses incurred by his team. This, he alleged, proved to be a waste as no benefit came out of it to the Sikh community. <br /><br /><strong>Read the full article and share your views at the following link</strong> :: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/1984-anti-sikh-pogrom/31521-senior-lawyer-phoolka-withdraws-anti-sikh.html">Senior Lawyer Phoolka Withdraws from Anti-Sikh Riots Cases</a><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Share Your Feedback Here</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 27-Jul-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 20-Jul-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31606">Turban Wearing Women Buck Trendfully</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>36</td>	<td>21:53 PM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31605">‘As I sang Khwaja Moinuddin, I could hear the voices of the dying in Gujarat’ (Tehelka)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>33</td>	<td>19:18 PM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31604">Sikh Converts and Marriage</a><br /></td>	<td>born2wonder</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>48</td>	<td>20:17 PM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31603">Sikh temple 'dictators&quot; protested</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>37</td>	<td>18:38 PM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31602">Kerala CM reignites 'love jihad' theory</a><br /></td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>36</td>	<td>14:35 PM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31601">In Bihar, women give 'birth' to 5 children in 2 months</a><br /></td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>43</td>	<td>00:36 AM, 27-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31598">Indian Holocaust: My Father's Life and Time</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>42</td>	<td>04:16 AM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31597">Sikh Guru Nanak's Teachings on Animated Video (Chief's Forum)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>49</td>	<td>03:44 AM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31596">Consultation on Respect for Sikh Turban at Airports Sends Strong Message to Department of Transport (Maninblue Weblog)</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>37</td>	<td>03:39 AM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31595">Phoolka denies Political affiliation with SAD, BJP</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>03:31 AM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31594">Sikhs not Coming Forward to Participate in SGPC Polls</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>03:28 AM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31593">Phoolka ready to face probe, disclose assets</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>03:26 AM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31592">Punjab to file petition in SC on quota for Valmiki Sikhs</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>34</td>	<td>03:21 AM, 26-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31589">UK lifts temporary suspension on visa applications in N India</a><br /></td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>25-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>42</td>	<td>22:41 PM, 25-Jul-2010</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31600">AKJ Sikh Couple Talk Sex</a><br /></td>	<td>Gursikh Singh</td>	<td>25-Jul-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>96</td>	<td>23:43 PM, 25-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 20-Jul-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>73 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>91 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>345 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

